# Plow for H-1 Hummer



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a V Extreme Fisher Plow or Meyer V-2 for my H-1 Hummer. Which is better? Has anyone used a plow or even a snow blower attachment with an H-1? Any recommendations? If so, I have questions about the mounting they want to covert the lights to 24 volts, which I don't think I need if wired correctly, since I have two 12-volt batteries. Looking for input from the experienced.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Hummer Joe;1112258 said:


> I am looking to purchase a V Extreme Fisher Plow or Meyer V-2 for my H-1 Hummer. Which is better? Has anyone used a plow or even a snow blower attachment with an H-1? Any recommendations? If so, I have questions about the mounting they want to covert the lights to 24 volts, which I don't think I need if wired correctly, since I have two 12-volt batteries. Looking for input from the experienced.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106565

might want to talk to the guy who posted that thread...

Good Luck!

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

if you have two batteries doesnt necessarily mean you are running 24v.. only if the batteries are ran in series. Most likely they are ran in parallel so you only running 12v.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for confirming that for me.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for your time and help. I did talk with him, and he helped me alot. Going with the Meyer Super V 8.5 foot.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Actually got a call from Meyer 6-8 week lead time for the mount


----------



## rddiehl (Oct 16, 2010)

shelvie;1112384 said:


> if you have two batteries doesnt necessarily mean you are running 24v.. only if the batteries are ran in series. Most likely they are ran in parallel so you only running 12v.


H1's are 24v systems.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

That's what someone else told me. I wasn't going to go to with him because I didn't think he knew what he was talking about. Better check again.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Give Arrowhead in Albany NY a call, they have done Fisher plows on Military Hummers.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Aren't H1 Hummers rare collectors items now?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

H-1 are a mixture of 24 and 12 volts, while some engine components and starters are 24 volts light wiring is 12.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Time to get a voltmeter and take a few readings......


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

Found Arrowhead, and they helped me with regard to the size of the plow and mount size. They have trouble getting them too.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like I'm going back to the Fisher.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

Guess it should be, but ya gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

Talked with an H1 Certified Mechanic (almost as extinct as the Hummer). Civilians are 12 volt, and military 24 volt. Only reason for the extra battery is to help start the diesel engine.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

I think I'll suggest that to the people installing the mount.


----------



## Hummer Joe (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so thankful to all of you experienced plowers for taking the time to help me with your experience. I have now ordered the Fisher XtremeV 8.5'. The mount is coming from Arrowhead. They make them for the military humvees for the Fisher blades, and will be revised locally for the 12 volts that the civilian hummers take. Should have it in two weeks. Once I start going and have problems, I know where to turn!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check this out, I found this on another 
http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/tech...rts/SR02-1.pdf


----------

